# Good grinder with a small footprint



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm going to buy my first proper grinder to upgrade the £25 blade grinder from Argos (it's great for fresh spices, so at least there's that) that I was given as a Present. The thing is I have a small kitchen and limited storage space. Currently, it's only going to be used to grind coffee for a cafetière and an Aeropress, but I of have hopes getting an Espresso machine one day and I'd rather not buy another one at that time. I'm willing to sink in maybe a couple of hundred quid or so. Maybe a little more to avoid spending again at a later stage if needed (flexible). So not mega money, but enough to buy something reasonable.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Eureka Mignion, the kitchen friendly forum favourite


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Eureka Mignon


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

The Mignon is a lot of grinder in a very small package. Very happy with mine.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Another vote for the Mignon from me. I had one for a year before going down the ex commercial grinder route.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

VJC said:


> Currently, it's only going to be used to grind coffee for a cafetière and an Aeropress, but I of have hopes getting an Espresso machine one day and I'd rather not buy another one at that time.


With this in mind I would suggest a Eureka Mignon is not the grinder to start with.

Changing between filter and espresso grind is hard work and not easily repeatable.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

What about a hand grinder?


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Glenn said:


> With this in mind I would suggest a Eureka Mignon is not the grinder to start with.
> 
> Changing between filter and espresso grind is hard work and not easily repeatable.


I'm not so sure.

I mark a couple of stickers on the dial, and remember how many turns away from espresso that

filter grind is.

The Mignon is very repeatable and reliable between settings.

Also the retention on filter or aeropress grinds is pretty low, especially if you

lean the grinder and give it a little slap.

But for better modal grind size for filter or aeropress the Fuji DX is much better

with it's famous burr set especially designed for drip coffee.

[ and it looks like a cute version of the EK43 ]

-jkk


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm with Glenn, it is inadvisable to keep switching between between as espresso grind and a cafatierre grind, really you need to purge a couple of beans through with each change and it will be hard to maintain consistency with espresso.

I'd suggest either buy a Mignon now, and then when you buy an espresso machine buy a separate hand grinder like a porlex for brewed (about £40), or just buy a porlex now for your brewed coffee and save up for the espresso machine and espresso grinder.

Alternatively £140 will buy you a Baratza Encore, but it wont be good enough for espresso

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/grinders/products/baratza-encore


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

When I had a Mignon I used to use a Porlex for brewed coffee.

I found it tricky to switch back to espresso from brewed. Same with most good espresso grinders of that size.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

JKK said:


> I'm not so sure.
> 
> I mark a couple of stickers on the dial, and remember how many turns away from espresso that
> 
> ...


never heard of this one but loving the jingish description







http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/coffeesakura/item/mmirukko01/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en

Not cheap though,

i just got a sj for pour over , not sure if it's the best choice, but when I had one before found it quite easy to swich between grinds, my other grinder is on demand and having beans in the hopper all the time makes it near on impossible, never owned a mignon but sure it would be the same


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

God, where would we be without google translate!


----------



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

First, thanks everyone!



aaronb said:


> I'm with Glenn, it is inadvisable to keep switching between between as espresso grind and a cafatierre grind, really you need to purge a couple of beans through with each change and it will be hard to maintain consistency with espresso.
> 
> I'd suggest either buy a Mignon now, and then when you buy an espresso machine buy a separate hand grinder like a porlex for brewed (about £40), or just buy a porlex now for your brewed coffee and save up for the espresso machine and espresso grinder.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a good idea; and I do like the look of that little encore. It looks a perfect size and price for me at the moment. What are it's downsides?



CamV6 said:


> What about a hand grinder?


Are there many differences between hand grinders? Also, are there any easier to operate than others? I have a slight disability in my hands that mean I can't grip very well.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hand grinder might not be for you then . Unless you can get away with one of the box grinders where you could push it steady on a table rather than grip with one had and turn with the other?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I haven't owned an encore, so dont think i can comment I'm afraid.

As with all decisions on these things read every review you can find before you buy!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I have issues with both my hands and grip due to arthritis and having had carpal tunnel syndrome and the corrective surgery an both hands and have no real problem using handgrinders the easiest in use affordable one is the Made By Knock Hausgrind.


----------

